# Portuguese Sausage and Green Beans



## Psiguyy (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night, went out for Korean bbq.  

Tonight?  Comfort food night.  Something my mother used to make.  

Portuguese Sausage and Green Beans

1 Portuguese sausage
1 lb String Beans, julienned
Soy Sauce
Black Pepper

Simmer sausage in a bit of water in a covered pot until sausage is tender, oozing, and caramelized.  

Cut sausage into thin slices.  

In same pot, toss in beans and raise heat to fry.  Should have enough oil from sausage to accomplish this.  Moisture from beans should be sufficient to deglaze the pan.  

Add the sliced sausage and toss a bit.  

Check for seasoning.  Add bit of soy sauce and/or ground pepper.  Serve with steamed rice.


----------

